# Honey Labels



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I use the same homey label on all my jars. Local is a seller for me. I list my box# w/name.
Never had a complaint.
Peace


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

local unprocessed honey
company name
telephone number
nt wt.

all on a one and a half inch round label that I stick on the cap. I buy them from draper bee supply.


----------

